# Studio Boudoir : Leslie ***NSFW***  C&C desired



## Trever1t (Feb 8, 2014)

Known her a few years : last night was our first studio shoot. I'm more comfortable with natural lighting but I trried to mix it up a bit last night. 300 frames from the D800 12GB...lol




_POR1174-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr




_POR1105-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3



_POR1215-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Feb 8, 2014)

Have you ever considered an apprentice


----------



## Tiller (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow. Very nice. The only thing I wish was different would be her 3 rings in shot #2. I think a more natural look with no rings might have been better.

But stupendous shots!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2014)

Nailed it!


----------



## sk66 (Feb 8, 2014)

I really like the first image. In the second, the way the shirt is being used to "hide" is making her seem wider than necessary and hiding any curves. The lower body being square on isn't helping either.
Jewelry should generally be removed if it doesn't serve a specific purpose.


----------



## weepete (Feb 8, 2014)

Really nice mate! Pretty spot on in my book


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks good. I really like the second shot's props,pose, and expression.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice as usual Trever.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 8, 2014)

Bill, can you discuss your light setup?  Very nice light - which is why I am asking. Love the various shadows and highlights.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 8, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Bill, can you discuss your light setup?  Very nice light - which is why I am asking. Love the various shadows and highlights.



Absolutely and thank you. Keep in mind I'm working in a very confined space that is white top, bottom and sides. Lighting is really easy, getting shadows takes a lot of effort in here due to all the reflectivity. 




lighting-diagram-7nu1tl339w by WSG Photography, on Flickr


So main light was an umbrella on the portrait and softbox on landscape mode respectively. About 45* up and over. I'm working in my living room and I push the furniture aside, it's really tight in here and my ceilings are less than 8' where my subject is and 9' where my my main is..


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Feb 8, 2014)

I didn't know your name was Bill. I thought it was Trevor. How do you convince your wife to let you do photo shoots like this. I think if I started bringing home women to photograph like that I'd be doing a career change in the near future.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 8, 2014)

Nickname is Trever...old story. 

My wife understands what makes me happy and is ok as long as the girls are pretty. I have no idea and I don't question it )


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 9, 2014)

how about this one?




_POR1215-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 9, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Wow. Very nice. The only thing I wish was different would be her 3 rings in shot #2. I think a more natural look with no rings might have been better.
> 
> But stupendous shots!



Ok.. so you've got this beautiful half dressed woman in front of you and your first impulse is to try to talk her into taking off.. her rings?

Photographers!  Sheesh.. lol


Great shots Trevor, as always


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 9, 2014)

How about that last one there. I feel the 'hot' spot on her face might be a bit distracting? I wanted the color to be light and airy, sort of 50's pinup, did I hit my mark?


----------



## Geaux (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful muse, but I have a feeling with her skin tone, hair color, and red lingerie, that its coming off a tad warm for me.

Could totally be the look you're going for but its just something that stands out for me.


----------



## Rags (Feb 9, 2014)

Bill you asked for C&C...

Technically they are excellent.

The model lacks emotion and mood (although her wonder bra is wonderful)

If partial undress and sultry poses attempts a viewers sensual response, these images miss

The photography is excellent however.

Rags


----------



## MitchStrp (Feb 9, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Nailed it!



Lucky :hail:


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks for the critique!

Geaux: One of the most recurrent critique I get is that my images are blue. I do prefer a cooler look but I've been pushing the warmth a bit. I go with what looks good to my eye and then bump it and since I started doing that nobody has said my girls look blue 

Rags: Thanks!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2014)

One last addition,




_POR1234-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

A bit more contrast
A bit less warmth


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 11, 2014)

Gorgeous as always but she seems rather orange to me? Is that just me?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> Gorgeous as always but she seems rather orange to me? Is that just me?



My attempt at a 50s look


----------



## Jetmugg (Feb 11, 2014)

I think the last one is the "Winner" of the bunch.  Beautiful model, great photography.

The expressions on her face make it seem like she's not 100% comfortable and confident, which is the only thing I can see that would make these photos even better.  

Steve.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you. I kinda like the one where she's on her back with her hair spread out. Last one is a bit more contrast.


----------



## Rosy (Feb 12, 2014)

2 is my favorite - this is not weird, right??


----------



## sk66 (Feb 12, 2014)

For me, the third image feels the most "natural." The bright spot does need a little work.
IMO, the pulling of the shirt across in all of the images makes the set a bit "awkward." I think it would probably have been better to just button it a bit.

The lean in the last one is a bit much.


----------

